# First time.....



## Tim1980 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I pick up my first camper on Saturday and I'm dying to test it out Saturday night and wild camp, could anyone recommend a quiet wild site in kent/sussex/hampshire, ideally forrest or by the sea (as have a dog that needs walking !

Thanks
Tim


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I would recommend staying close to the dealer where you buy the van (unless you are buying privately) so that if you have any problems you can get back to them promptly. If you have never had a MH before it will take a fair while to get it kitted out even with the essentials, Sorry, don't want to be a wet blanket, but feel your plans may be a bit hasty and ill-conceived!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Knowing the "problems" that we encountered when we used ours for the first time, my suggestion would be to go somewhere where there are others who can help if you encounter a difficulty....

Wildcamping is great fun, and the freedom is superb, but by yourself you are relying on your own knowledge and skills only,

Silly little things can throw a spanner in the works of your enjoyment, e.g. not being able to get the fridge alight, or to flush the loo, or light the gas, or any of the myriad small individual niggles that you will sort out over the first few uses.

It may cost you a little more but if you can find a site near the vendor then if there is a problem it is not difficult to get help from there. On sites most MH users would give advice or help if asked - a friendly enquiry will usually bring instant offers.

Wherever you decide to go, do enjoy it, and if you can do have a laptop available with access to the Motorhome Guides or "How To" sections of MHF

Part 3;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Beginners_Guide&op=part3

and for VERY detailed advice;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Hope it goes well, 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with Mrs W.

A good few of us spent our first ever night in the new van on our own front drive.

It might seem wimpish, but if you forget something vital and don't notice until late at night, you are in the clag . . . like one member who (a couple of years ago) admitted they forgot their duvets and it was below zero outside.

Plenty of time to go wilding when you have found out how it all works.

Just a thought.  

Dave


----------



## Tim1980 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, but not really what I asked as why would I go camping if I didn't have a fully equiped/operational campervan, park, open poptop, eat, drink, sleep, or it is presumed as I said first camper, that I'm some sort of retard.

Sorry if I'm getting off on the wrong foot here, but I thought this would be a friendly forum and not a high and mightly know it all type of place.

Just thought a simple question, would get a simple answer, without all these presumptions being made when you have no idea who I am. 

I understand you may just be trying to be helpful, but you are coming across as a bit arrogant and not the friendly campers I thought would be on this site.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Tim, 

Just do it. Our 1st night was on top of a mountain. Won't bore you with the details - we'd booked into a local CL ended up changing our plans at the last minute and decided to park up ready for a fell race the next day. The only near disaster we had was almost forgetting the matches to light the cooker.

Just don't go too far away that you can't bail out and go home if you need to.

Have loads of fun - we have  

JILL


----------



## Tim1980 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Cleo, its people like you that restore faith in these forums


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Tim1980 said:


> Thanks for your replies, but not really what I asked as why would I go camping if I didn't have a fully equiped/operational campervan, park, open poptop, eat, drink, sleep, or it is presumed as I said first camper, that I'm some sort of retard.
> 
> Sorry if I'm getting off on the wrong foot here, but I thought this would be a friendly forum and not a high and mightly know it all type of place.
> 
> ...


Sorry to have put your nose so out of joint! I was simply giving advice based on reports of many others who thought they could pick up a new van and just take off, only to have their dreams fall apart on night 1, often through no fault of their own. If you know you can do it, so be it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Tim1980 said:


> Thanks for your replies, but not really what I asked as why would I go camping if I didn't have a fully equiped/operational campervan, park, open poptop, eat, drink, sleep, or it is presumed as I said first camper, that I'm some sort of retard.
> 
> Sorry if I'm getting off on the wrong foot here, but I thought this would be a friendly forum and not a high and mightly know it all type of place.
> 
> ...


I think you may be misunderstanding what we are all trying to do/say. I appreciate that you will be collecting your first van this weekend after some considerable research over the past 18 months.

In your previous posts you outlined the sort of use that you envisaged for the vehicle as regards touring Europe for about 8 months using wild camping AND campsites

(http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-687822.html#687822)

In that and subsequent posts you explained your reasons for your "wish list" - which made good sense IMO.

(http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-687919.html#687919)

Nowhere in your four posts so far have you given any indication that you have had any experience of using a MH, indeed in your first post on this thread you said;



Tim1980 said:


> I pick up my first camper on Saturday


which does not hint at extensive practical experience.

All of those that have posted so far have been through the learning curve that using a MH requires. That is not "being arrogant" but simply expressing concern that someone does not end up having a problem that puts them off the hobby that we all enjoy.

Funnily enough we are friendly, and are trying to be helpful but it is very difficult to give you specific recommendations which may cause you problems. We know NOTHING about what type of van you have now, or how it is equipped for winter use. You have asked for a wild site, ideally near the sea or in a forest - sadly that is very difficult to do from 150 miles away (we are in Devon) and with such a limited amount of information.

I repeat what I said earlier; whatever and wherever you go I hope that you will enjoy yourself, all of us on MHF enjoy using our MH and always welcome people who are starting out on a route that we have all greatly enjoyed.

And that is a simple wish, not a statement with any undertones. 

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tim

I must come to the defence of previous posters here I am afraid. They have attempted to answer your original question in as helpful a manner as possible.

You did not give any clue whatsoever as to your previous experience, therefore the posters assumed (as did I) from the wording of your original post that you were new to motorhoming.

Therefore people were try to give you the benefit of their experiences!! and hopefully help you not to make the same mistake.

You will find that people will nearly always be very helpful on this forum. Perhaps you need to supply a little more information when asking a question, and therefore reduce the chances of posters misunderstanding your situation??


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

All Tim asked for was a suitable place to spend the night, not lecture on his inexperience (if in fact he is inexperienced!). How better to learn than just get out there and do it. And as long as he's not somewhere too remote what's the worst thatcan happen?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am much too old to be PC like most on here so.

sorry to say I think his petulant outbust was inexcusable. an appology should be forth coming.

we welcome new members and always willing to give advise or help whenever we can, this is why we are the leading forum on the web. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I was disappointed too by his response but do not expect any further from him. He joined in August 2009 and has now used up his five free posts.

I doubt that he will wish to pay his tenner to come back on here and post. That is a shame as we would all like to hear how it goes I am sure.

Like everyone else I hope it goes well and that he will enjoy using his van wherever he is.

Dave


----------



## Tim1980 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry if I caused any ill feeling, but if you look at from my point of view, I came on here, simple, polite question and then I get responses that imply I have no common sense or life skills, so I can only presume from this that a lot of new members on here have no clue how to look after themselves and need such advice, as I see no other reason for the responses I got, and sorry but to a new user on here the replies did come across as arrogant or if there is such a thing, as Motorhome snobbish, especially as I'm a member on numerous forums and various subjects and never have I had such a negative responce.

I'm sorry if I've taken all this the wrong way, and apologise, but I seem to think that I'm right, especially when a moderator says :

"Posted: Today - 7:51 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was disappointed too by his response but do not expect any further from him. He joined in August 2009 and has now used up his five free posts. 

I doubt that he will wish to pay his tenner to come back on here and post "

I must say first impressions of the Motorhome fraternity are disappointing and its made me feel like I've made the wrong choice of pastime, but like I said I do apologise and hope this is the end of it


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

For what it's worth Tim, I'm 4 years younger than you (if 1980 is your birth year) and up until recently had never stayed on a site I learned it all through trial and error.

Most of the technology inside a motor home is self explanatory and lets face it you can't really break anything, you're never going to learn unless you throw yourself in the deep end!

I think what you have to understand, as I have, is that a lot of members on this site are older and maybe more cautious - hence the stay on a site / close to the dealer comments. They mean well though and after a while you begin to overlook the ones which you don't agree with as they are far outweighed by the ones that give useful and valuable information.

Best of luck!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Tim, Kent look at Canterbury, Park and ride you can sort of wild camp for a couple of pounds per night and there is a pub there for a few bevvies. 

Dover look for Marine Parade, motorhomes park up there by the sea waiting for ferries.

let us know how you get on.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Tim1980.

Have to agree with addie.

I have been a member since about october. This has to be the best tenner that i have ever spent.

The amount of knowledge and help is unbelievable. it is the most vibrant site and carries the whole spectrum of life , from the knowledgable and helpful via the people trying to be helpful in their own way, to the extreme right and extreme pc views.

It really is a mirror of real life except there is no violence (apart from the occassional verbals)

As long as you treat it as such you will gain lots from being part of the community.

Davy


----------



## Tim1980 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Addie, I'm a grand 30yrs old. Thats sort of what I thought about the age thing when I looked back on the posts and users, so I think I'll just put it down to experience, as I didn't realise the posters ages and its true, the different generations do treat these things differently ! (and nothing wrong with that before I get the backlash :wink: )

Breakdown, forget the matches, forget the bedding, run out of gas etc will just make the overnighting more memorable and surely thats half the fun !

Feet first and just enjoy it, just so glad there are people like you on here !

Thats cheered me up


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Tim , 

Addie has hit the nail on the head re the advice given. They mean well. My hubby says do something every day that scares you!
Stay on here and tell us your stories.

Jill

PS : We're off to the Alps for the first time next Friday (and our first proper trip without the kids - eek!) Will let you know how we get on! :lol:


----------



## Tim1980 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Jill,

Yeah think I just got off on the wrong foot, but all good fun.

The Alps sounds great, and hope you have a fantastic trip, you'll have to let us all know how you get on, Some friend did it recently on motorbikes and didn't want to come home ! 

I'm looking in to trying Norway out as the first foreign trip hopefully, mainly so I can try the canoe out in the fjords, and maybe driving to Greece in the summer, provided the camer makes it (30 year old poptop VW.....just need the basics)

And your hubby's right, the most fun is had when you're outside your comfort zone !

Staring to think I have joined the right forum now, Thanks all for your replies !


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for your posts and may I belatedly add "Welcome" - we should have said that before and I am delighted to be proved wrong and that you are back on here.

I hope that you will have a great weekend and will come back on invigorated with your new activities.

Looking forward to seeing more of you - perhaps even at a rally? We only went along to our first "because it seemed the right thing to do" and were totally blown over by the welcome we got. I hope that we can extend the same to you.

Best wishes, and of course enjoy yourself!

Dave


----------



## Tim1980 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Dave, and hope there are no hard feelings, Sorry to all if I caused offence.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Just reading this thread - I read it because I was interested in recommendations for wild camping spots in those areas too.

But how interesting to see the different approaches to life - I feel quite risk averse now.

Like the people who said to go somewhere safe, my first trip was to the nearest campsite at Alderstead Heath - and glad I was, as I didn't have a clue how to do pretty much anything in the van and the people there were really helpful. Also, I really wanted to be on electricity as I didn't know how long the battery would last.

It's 10 months later, and apart from staying outside friends houses, I still haven't really wild camped exept one night at the Hilton at the NEC when my batteries ran out at 8pm and I had no light or heat and it was freezing - and yet, there you are, COMPLETELY NEW to motorhoming, and you want to rush off on the first night without even charging the battiers, and don't care what goes wrong. It's so refreshing. 

Hm, maybe I'll try to work up the courage - I am getting bored with all the rules on campsites and having to line up my van in order with all the others - sometimes I feel like I'm on a housing estate. 

But still scared.....


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

artona said:


> Tim, Kent look at Canterbury, Park and ride you can sort of wild camp for a couple of pounds per night and there is a pub there for a few bevvies.
> 
> Just a note to say the Park and Ride at Canterbury with a Motorhome section is at New Dover Road CT1 3EJ , The other two have both hight and width barriers.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Interesting thread and some amazing comments incl moderators.

Tim you have to wade through some times to get to the helpful stuff. I think if I had taken on board many of the comments I have read over the years on the forums I would never have done many of things we did and continue to do in our motor home.

Life is about challenging yourself regardless of age. If you are prepared to face the consequences of your actions then its always fun 

As to some who commented being rude is not helpful - demeaning people as a nonsub is not part of what MHF was created for. 


Moderators you should know better.

go for it tim


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Tim
I am a bit distant to offer any suggestions of wild camp places. However you are 31 so young and fit.You will be able to manage even if something is not working as you want the first time.As long as you can start the van you will have heat and can go for help. If there is something that you cant figure out on your first day the simply ask on here. On a forum and infact in emails people can appear high and mighty but I can honestly say all the MHF members I have met have been very friendly. If you come over the channel and get to Spain then I can help you with lots of wild camp places. So go for it and enjoy your weekend


----------

